# 55 gal set up



## ajroberts (Jan 10, 2007)

just got 55 gal tank. need help with anything from steps to setting up to filters and other things required. Id like to have some soft coral and fish. live rock and live sand. please help. thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Will close this one as this thread is the same as the other one.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2951


----------

